# New member/ pigeon keeper.



## Dron (Apr 19, 2016)

hey guys just wanted to introduce myself as well as ask a question. 

Ive been doing my research and preparing for my first birds, using every possible source to learn and get ready for what im about to get into. I have already ordered 4 rollers which will be arriving at the end of this week, and was recently gifted a cuban pouter and trapping cage by a friend. 

The 4 rollers have never been flown but i still intend to keep them in the kit for atleast 3 weeks with continuous trap training and hand feeding. 

My question is should i not bother trying to fly these 4, and just stick a breeding box inside of the kit box and start breeding as soon as possible? or should i fly these and only breed the ones who roll? 

attached is a picture of the kitbox.


----------



## Chuck K (Jan 12, 2013)

*Flying*

Dron,

That question has a lot of variables. You state the rollers have never been flown. If they are adult birds and were never flown, I seriously doubt you will have any decent results with which to judge the roll in them. Rollers need to be flown out as young birds to show their potential. If they are adults I would just breed and fly from the young to see what they will do.

If they are young birds that have not been flown, you could start them out, and try to see what they will do. However, again I doubt you would see much result from them. Rollers perform better when flown in a larger group. I believe eight to ten birds to be about the minimum you should start with for a kit. That number will develop better kit action, and they will be better able to avoid birds of prey in a larger group. Unless I could get more young birds, I would again advise to raise eight to ten young and fly those out in order to judge the breeding potential of the original birds.

Raising youngster in the kit box is not an ideal setup. You should build some type of small breeding loft or individual breeding pens. The kit box should be saved for when you have young birds to put into it.

I know it is hard to wait to watch the birds fly.  If you really can't wait locate some older birds that have been flown, and settle them to the kit box.


----------



## Dron (Apr 19, 2016)

thanks for the feedback chuck. yes these birds are young. and i was thinking of building individual breeding boxes to put inside of the kit box for now. maybe just 2 side to side at the bottom.


----------



## willygog (Apr 22, 2014)

I started with a breeding loft and breeding from 5 pairs.. i built a kitbox after i started to get eggs.. if you get serious you need at least 3 kit boxes. I made one long one 8ft with three sections each approx 32x38x44.. Once i had chicks old enough to wean i moved them over and the fun began.. LOL 
IM on year 3 now , raised 46 birds this year.. and a few more, to come.Having both the kitbox and breeding loft was the way to go. so its ready when you an/birds are.. during the off season you should split the sexes up.. so shortly after breeding you need a place to split them..And you got a nice kit to train from..


----------

